# Printer printing in backwards order



## hollisterco (Nov 15, 2004)

I have an HP Deskjet 5100. For some reason ONLY when I print off my laptop the pages come out in reverse order (page 3 prints first then 2, then 1). It's really messing me up when I want to print on both sides because it will print in a backwards order and the ordering of my pages is messed up. I have no problems like this when I print off my desktop.

If it matters my desktop is running WIN ME and my laptop is running XP but I don't think that should matter. 

I've looked at printer settings and there doesn't seem to be anything for ordering of printing.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, have you checked in printer preferences/features for the box down the bottom which says 'start printing from last page'. This box should not be ticked on your laptop preferences.


----------



## missrita (Jan 29, 2008)

having same problem with HP PSC 750 printer---no page in printer pref. that ready start printing from last page---also this is happening when printing from HP Pavillion desktop running XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in the printer setup in windows for the preferences,i always set mine to reverse order when you are printing off a 200 page manual it a pain to after reverse all the pages afterwards


----------

